# What God has Joined Together??????



## Ronnie T (Feb 1, 2011)

You know the scripture.
"What God has joined together, let no man separate."

Now, here's the question:

*In your understanding of God's word, when a couple gets the marriage licenses, and decorates the church, and the minister performs the ceremony, and the couple makes the oaths, and the minister signs the licenses, does that always mean that God has joined them together?*

I have mixed thoughts.

Now please, let the discussion begin.............


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I have heard of people being married without ever being one flesh.

However, I am of the opinion that the union of a man's and a woman's  intimate emotional natures into one flesh is not unlike our intimate union with God. And more than this, the extacy that both unions can provide is the act that creates profound connection to life, or meaning in life, both physical and spiritual.

Intercourse is said to be the little death. For the extacy of the act there is no self and no other. There is one. Or both partners die and the union becomes one new flesh, both physical and spiritual--which becomes independent and creative. Through this union life has its supreme type of meaning. It is in my view that it is the type for comparison of our greater loving union with God-- whereby our flesh becomes one with His will--and from which later, we walk with His spirit in truth.

From one we create family. From the other we create church. The church does not really marry people, it agrees that people are married according to the designs of our Lord and prays for blessings.


----------



## biggtruxx (Feb 1, 2011)

Man's law is not God's law. I ask the question is a Judge on the court house steps the same as a Man of God binding two lives together? I think not. Marriages that are combined by someone other than a priest, preacher, minister or whatever you call them to me is NOT the same as that of those listed above. Anyone can speak the words listed in a bible and protray them the way they want. To me if they are not Godly men they dont count. If you go to Vegas and get married by a court appointed legalized preist that dresses like Elvis and reaks of Jack Daniels I would run the other way.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 2, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Well I have heard of people being married without ever being one flesh.
> 
> However, I am of the opinion that the union of a man's and a woman's  intimate emotional natures into one flesh is not unlike our intimate union with God. And more than this, the extacy that both unions can provide is the act that creates profound connection to life, or meaning in life, both physical and spiritual.
> 
> ...



Gordon, for all the times I either 'get' or don't get your posts, this one blew me outta the water.  What a beautiful picture of marital union and intimacy, and the way you tie it together to the union between believers and the Lord.  Thanks for sharing this !


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 2, 2011)

Let me clearify my question:

When two people "get married" and then consumate the marriage in the marital bed, does that necessarily mean that God Himself has joined them together?

Is it possible that some of the people who are married were not joined together by God, because God never ordained their union.

*The woman who is married to the physical abuser?
*The man who's married to a woman who has never really loved him?

Or, does no one marry unless God brings them together?


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe the Union Of adam and Eve and what God said about it was to cover all unions of mankind, so all Unions after Adam and Eve are as if God had performed it, IMO.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Let me clearify my questions:
> 
> 1.When two people "get married" and then consumate the marriage in the marital bed, does that necessarily mean that God Himself has joined them together?
> 
> ...





LOL very different questions. LOL1. No. 2.  Yes it is possible. 

Sin before and during a marriage is sin. Sin itself does not void the marriage in my opinion. But besides this, some people are forced into marriage while others are immature and these God never ordained or perhaps called.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 2, 2011)

Two people that didn't pray or consult with God before marriage are not bound to together by God. They can divorce, or do whatever they want to. My opinion.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 2, 2011)

I hesitate to embrace the letter of the law, but I nearly might, in my human understanding.

That said, I'd like to hope and pray that a 'wedding' that brought two fallen souls together with all the complex problems of the flesh along for the ride... just might, by intercession, the word, understanding on the part of the body of Christ to them... this may just have the Holy Spirit knocking on those wounded hearts and make a redemptive healing.  I know of many such "weddings" and "marriages, and my prayer is for their reconciliation to the Lord, and to one another.
I also know of many, who by abuse and stubborn selfishness, left their vows made at the marriage alter. Whether these unions were divinely appointed, I just cannot judge. God uses all things, even our sins, to direct truth to our hearts.  Don't get me wrong, I don't believe in cheap grace, but just maybe a broken marriage could be the Spirit's catalyst in reaching 2 lost hearts.

My apology if I'm going off topic with my thoughts here.  

Peace.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> I believe the Union Of adam and Eve and what God said about it was to cover all unions of mankind, so all Unions after Adam and Eve are as if God had performed it, IMO.




That is the way I believe it also.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 2, 2011)

Beyond Adam and Eve and on into the teachings of Christ and His apostles it appears to me that sexual intercourse is at the very center of the consumation of marriage.  The two becoming one.  Not the preacher or the vows or the state licenses.

Our present perverted society has kinda shot a hole in that because I suspect 95 percent of Americans don't marry every person they have _ _ _ with.
So, are those teenagers who party down at PC this coming spring break going to go home married in God's site?  Certainly they are not.

Don't you think it's probably the honest commitment that each person makes to the other on that special day that permits someone to proclaim, "What God has joined together, let no man put asunder"?  We know that this union is dissolved when either of them die.  The other is free to remarry with no remaining commitment to the deceased.

But what about the 16 year old who runs away with her boyfriend and gets married in Donaldsonville using their fake fishing licenses as ID?  Against her parents wishes?

I'm afraid there are too many people who believe their marriage licenses guarantee them a marriage made into heaven.

For the record, I don't profess to have some of the answers.
I know God has joined my wife and I together.  I don't know about the drug dealing couple that might live a few blocks from me.


----------



## SneekEE (Feb 25, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Let me clearify my question:
> 
> When two people "get married" and then consumate the marriage in the marital bed, does that necessarily mean that God Himself has joined them together?
> 
> ...



It may have already been mentioned, i didnt read all the posts. But I would say yes, just cause 2 people get hitched does not always mean God recognises the marriage. I think it is alot like the false convert, he may have gone to church, said the sinners prayer, been baptised, but God never did any changing of the heart, there is no indwelling of the Holy Spirit ect ect. I suppose if there are people who claimed to be part of the bride of Christ that are not, then there are people who claime to be married but God does not recognise the marriage. just my 2 cents.


----------

